

David Patterson: Moore's Law Is Dead - davmre
https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/moores-law-b-1965-d-2015/

======
jp555
Koomey's Law is becoming more important, especially as the cost of heading
smaller than 10nm and bigger than 450mm is likely to also exponentially
increase. I get a sense that computation/watt matters more than swiches/mm2 in
a world run on batteries.

